# Searching for Afghanistan veterans as research sources for novels



## FJAG (23 Nov 2013)

Some of you may know that in my retirement I have taken up writing novels. I currently have two novels and a novella under my belt available at Amazon and Smashwords (as well as several other publishing sites)

http://www.amazon.com/Wolf-Riedel/e/B00459ATSU and http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/wolfriedel

I'm currently working on my third novel which takes place during the July 2006 time frame involving the 1 PPCLI battle group and 3 Para battle group in Pachmul / Sangin. I'm planning future books for the Battle of Panjwaii 2 and subsequent years.

I'm looking for folks who were there who would be prepared to be available for consultation from time-to-time to help me fact check or provide details which just aren't available in history books or other publications.

If you are willing to do so, please join this thread so that you'll get notice of any future questions I might have. 

Thanks in advance.

 :warstory:   :cheers:


----------



## Towards_the_gap (23 Nov 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## FJAG (23 Nov 2013)

Terrific. Thanks. 

Just for my own benefit what branch/unit were you with and when was your tour. Feel free to reply by PM if you prefer.

 :cheers:


----------



## Teager (23 Nov 2013)

I'm in too. PM sent


----------

